# Missing drivers [Noob]

## raleye

Hi, I have a Lenovo ideapad 300-14ISK, 12GB RAM, I'm a newbie in Gentoo, Linux, hardware, software, live...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   and I'm feeling really comfortable with the freedom it gives me but I have a question:

```

lspci -k

... some hardware that the kernel can manage

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 08)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP PMC

```

I searched a lot of time the right software for those devices, but couldn't find anything special, I read that those are missing drivers, is it true? how can I solve this problem? (if it's a problem). Any suggestion about the kernel building?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hi!,

You can get some information at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## marax_faraii

Boot a livecd like Sabayon and run:

lspci -k > ~kernel_drivers

This will put the file in /root

Save the file and when you go back to your Gentoo install you read from that output and activate all the various drivers you need.

```
You can get some information at http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
```

Skylake is too new to be used there. Worked like a charm on my previous laptop though

----------

## raleye

Thanks, it's was really useful, i've run the sabayon boot cd and i found 2 more drivers, if it helps someone else, those are the drivers:

```

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem (rev 21) 

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP Thermal subsystem 

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pch_thermal

   Kernel module: intel_pch_thermal

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP PMC (rev 21) 

   Subsystem: Lenovo Sunrise Point-LP PMC 

   Kernel driver in use: intel_pmc_core

```

The PCM driver is here and i think the Skylake host bridge driver will be a little bit tricky. please it's the last driver, any idea?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## roarinelk

 *raleye wrote:*   

> i think the Skylake host bridge driver will be a little bit tricky. please it's the last driver, any idea? :D

 

There's no driver for the host bridge and none necessary either. this device connects the processor core to memory and

other busses and is configured by firmware at powerup.

----------

